# Beratung neuer Monitor fürs Spielen/Streamingdienste



## hunterseyes (22. November 2019)

*Beratung neuer Monitor fürs Spielen/Streamingdienste*

Suche einen neuen günstigen Monitor für einen Zweitrechner, insbesondere fürs SPielen und Video schauen.
Momentan sind da diverse BlackFRidays angebote, u.a. ein ...ist der zu empfehlen oder findet sich trotz des Angebotes etwas besseres auf dem Markt?

- Acer KG1 (KG241Pbmidpx) 61 cm (24 Zoll) TN Monitor Matt (DVI, HDMI, DP, FHD 1920x1080, 1ms GTG, 144Hz, 350 Nits, FreeSync)


----------



## Spiritogre (22. November 2019)

Ja, naja, für um die 100 Euro oder gar drunter kann man nicht viel erwarten. Da sollte es auch relativ egal sein, was für einen man sich holt, sofern man bei den bekannteren Marken bleibt.


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, naja, für um die 100 Euro oder gar drunter kann man nicht viel erwarten. Da sollte es auch relativ egal sein, was für einen man sich holt, sofern man bei den bekannteren Marken bleibt.


Bist du im falschen Thread? ^^   Wo steht denn da was von 100€? Der genannte Monitor kostet eher ab 170€ aufwärts. Oder gibt es ein Sonderangebot, das du kennst, wo der nur 100€ kostet?


@hunterseyes: We viel darf der denn maximal kosten? 24 Zoll reichen auf jeden Fall?


----------



## hunterseyes (23. November 2019)

Ja 24 Zoll reichen, da der Monitor wohl eh nur 50-60cm vom Auge entfernt sitzt. Sollte bei spätestens 300,- Schluss sein.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Ja 24 Zoll reichen, da der Monitor wohl eh nur 50-60cm vom Auge entfernt sitzt. Sollte bei spätestens 300,- Schluss sein.



naja, als Zweitrechner-Monitor wäre das schon eine krasse Ausgabe. Was ist denn wichtiger: Games oder Filme? Denn in 24 Zoll gibt es  mit144 Hz fast nur mit TN-Panel, was aber das schwächere Bild im Vergleich zu IPS hat. Letztere gibt es wiederum in 24 Zoll nur mit 60Hz, was für Spiele natürlich reicht, aber mit 144 HZ und Freesync wäre es "netter". 

24 Zoll, IPS und 144 Hz gibt es nur zwei: einen etwas größer als 24 Zoll für fast 300€ https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-vg259q-90lm0530-b01370-a2151503.html?hloc=de  und einen unter 200€ mit 23,8 Zoll: https://geizhals.de/aoc-24g2u-bk-a2132452.html?hloc=de

Bei letzterem wäre es halt möglich, dass ein TN-Monitor für 250€ besser ist...


----------



## hunterseyes (23. November 2019)

Wäre es evtl sinnvoller meinen bestehenden Monitor als zweiten zu nehmen und mir dann eher etwas "besseres" als Main zu kaufen? Müsste man für etwas vernünftigeres wesentlich draufpacken?
 Wichtig ist mir das Spiel archeage und Filme schauen. Da meine Frau den Fernseher für sich hat, bleibe ich eher am Rechner sitzen und schaue dort Filme. nach Möglichkeit entsprechend auch mit guter hoher Qualität via Netflix hd/uhd. Momentan nutze ich nur einen relativ alten Monitor: LG IPS235P-BN 58,42cm (23 Zoll) LED-Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 5ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz.


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2019)

hunterseyes schrieb:


> Wäre es evtl sinnvoller meinen bestehenden Monitor als zweiten zu nehmen und mir dann eher etwas "besseres" als Main zu kaufen? Müsste man für etwas vernünftigeres wesentlich draufpacken?
> Wichtig ist mir das Spiel archeage und Filme schauen. Da meine Frau den Fernseher für sich hat, bleibe ich eher am Rechner sitzen und schaue dort Filme. nach Möglichkeit entsprechend auch mit guter hoher Qualität via Netflix hd/uhd. Momentan nutze ich nur einen relativ alten Monitor: LG IPS235P-BN 58,42cm (23 Zoll) LED-Monitor (VGA, DVI, HDMI, 5ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz.


 Du kannst natürlich für den Hauptrechner dann einen 27 Zoll-Monitor holen. Für 300€ wäre dann ggf 144 Hz und WQHD drin. Hier knapp über 300€ zB https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=6121-4H8&APID=14&iaid=2019112319533729181617bca4317c


----------



## Spiritogre (23. November 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bist du im falschen Thread? ^^   Wo steht denn da was von 100€? Der genannte Monitor kostet eher ab 170€ aufwärts. Oder gibt es ein Sonderangebot, das du kennst, wo der nur 100€ kostet?


Als ich gestern bei Amazon geschaut hatte war er bei 89 Euro inzwischen ist er wieder bei 119. Allerdings gut, es gibt verschiedene Modelle mit Freesync etc. und der genaue genannte mit 144Hz kostet ja sogar über 200 Euro. 
Wenn es aber nur für einen Zweitrechner sein soll würde ich persönlich jetzt aber nicht soviel ausgeben oder auf solche Features wert legen. Oder wenn, dann eben gleich einen "vernünftigen" kaufen, wie du dann ja auch schon vorgeschlagen hast mit 27 Zoll und IPS.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Als ich gestern bei Amazon geschaut hatte war er bei 89 Euro inzwischen ist er wieder bei 119.


 Dann hast Du falsch geschaut oder nicht die ganze Modellbezeichung eingegeben. Das genannte Modell KG241Pbmidpx wird bei der Amazon-Suche bei mir als erster Treffer angezeigt und kostet aktuell 169€, im Preisvergleich war der Tiefstpreis eber bei knapp 147€ ohne Info, was für ein Shops das war und wie der Versand ist  

Ich würde auch eher einen neuen für den Erstrechner kaufen, der LG ist ja mittlerweile schon 8 Jahre alt, was die Technik angeht.


----------

